# Форум на русском языке  > Аналитика  > Тестирование  >  Тест антивирусов на лечение активного заражения (апрель 2015)

## CyberWriter

Среди общего потока вредоносных программ, не отличающихся изощрённой функциональностью, находятся образцы, в которых используются необычные или даже новаторские технологические приему по обеспечению работоспособности вредоносной программы в поражённой системе. Это ведёт к значительному усложнению процесса удаления таких вредоносных программ. Результаты теста данного теста позволяют ответить на вопрос: насколько эффективно популярные антивирусы могут помочь в лечении поражённой системы?
подробнее

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Ilya Shabanov

Результаты теста могут оказаться очень полезны посетителям VirusInfo.info, так как они показывают какой из антивирусов имеет *наиболее мощные технологии обнаружения и удаления с компьютера активных вирусов*.

Как можно видеть из результатов теста, многие антивирусы в принципе не способные обнаруживать сложные угрозы. В них попросту нет нужных технологий или не заложены специальные процедуры обнаружения и удаления.

Вот какие антивирусы умеют лечить (в порядке убывания способностей):

Kaspersky Internet Security

Avast! Internet Security
BitDefender Internet Security
Dr.Web Security Space Pro

Microsoft Security Essentials
Norton Security

Остальные для этого дела совершенно не подходят, даже не стоит мучаться и тратить свое время понапрасну.

----------


## pasnad

Ну тут я свами поспорю вы забыли про ESet он тоже хорошо находит и лечит вирусы

----------

